# 6 Week Strength Routine



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Was thinking of doing something like this to work upto a comp, any thoughts ?

WEEK 1 & 2

DAY 1 decline bench 6x6, flat bench 3x6, pec dec 5x20

DAY 2 deadlift 6x6, bor 3x6, pulldowns 5x20

DAY 3 dumbbell side raises 6x8 reverse pec dec 3x8 dips 3x20 pushdowns 3x20

DAY 4 squat 6x6 leg extensions 5x20 calf raises 5x20

Day 5 seated ham curls 4x20 lying ham curls 4x20 ab-adductor's 4x20(each) bicep cable curls 6x20

WEEK 3 & 4

DAY 1 squat 5x4 bench 5x4 dead 5x4

DAY 2 seated ham curls 4x20 lying ham curls 4x20 ab-adductor's 4x20(each) bicep cable curls 6x20

DAY 3 dumbbell side raises 6x8 reverse pec dec 3x8 dips 3x20 pushdowns 3x20

DAY 4 leg press 3x4,3,2 decline bench 3x4,3,2 rack pulls 3x4,3,2

WEEK 5 & 6

DAY 1 squat 3x3 bench 5x5 deadlift 1x1

DAY 2 squat 5x5 bench 1x1 deadlift 3x3

DAY 3 squat 1x1 bench 3x3 deadlift 5x5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

compounds try 3x3 heavy with good warm ups then i go 4x8 on other exercises but with couple ramped warmups unless its a secondary group .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

What sort of competition?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Was thinking of doing something like this to work upto a comp, any thoughts ?
> 
> WEEK 1 & 2
> 
> ...


Looks a bit all over the place mate tbh. Why not do a 4 day split:

Max effort upper body (mon)

Dynamic effort lower body (tue)

Dynamic effort upper body (thur)

Max effort lower body (fri)

This will work especially well if your lifting with equipment.

The problem with the routine you outlined, in my eyes at least, is the lack of structure. The way that you've got your assistance exercises for your squats and deadlifts the day after your squats and deadlifts, at least during the week 5 & 6 is just pointless really. Your recovery will be all over the place week to week


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> What sort of competition?


powerlifting


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Or just do 5 3 1 as you appear to be doin in week 5 & 6? Sort of


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Looks a bit all over the place mate tbh. Why not do a 4 day split:
> 
> Max effort upper body (mon)
> 
> ...


Am competing raw, I am curently doing a bodybuilding type routine so the thinking behind it was to slowly change from that and cut reps each week, imo the hamstring and aductor stuff wont be to bad as I curently doing twice this volume.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

empire what are goblet squats mate??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys , think I will change what am gona do, there is just so much you can do. Also dont really have any weaknesses squat bench and deads are all good for me.

Big thanks for the help


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

what I have been doing up to this point is a bodybuilding routine but on the first compound exercise I have been doing 12,6,3,1 and strength has been going up , I think I could up my personal best say 3 times in the six weeks.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> everybody has a weakpoint in every lift, I meant for instance, look at form where when you go to failure where do you start to fall apart or where does the bar slow down, if you dont have a weakness you arent looking hard enough or lifting true 1rm's.
> 
> example of weakpoints, bench slows in last 3rd of lockout- lockout is weakness / deadlift speed past knees is very slow-glutes and hams is weakness / squat you drift too forward at bottom position-core and lower back are weakness.


I thought all lifts should be slow cos if they aint your not doing anywhere near your max , mine are slow all the way down and up


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

joshnow said:


> measuring speed throughout the lifts you can find a part where it is fractionally slower that is the ideal point to focus on.


thanks for help


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I thought all lifts should be slow cos if they aint your not doing anywhere near your max , mine are slow all the way down and up


Incorrect - when it comes to maximal weight lifted it is more efficient to move the bar quickly.

Watch weightlifters - do they move the weight slowly to shove it over their head?

The best powerlifters are always trying to lift quickly - with 100% attempts they may look slow but I assure you they are moving the weight as fast as they can.

The longer you expose your muscle to tension the more fatigued it will become - we don't want this for max weights.

Nobody upon nobody has a perfect three lifts - there is always a weak area that can be improved and brought up to speed.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Incorrect - when it comes to maximal weight lifted it is more efficient to move the bar quickly.
> 
> Watch weightlifters - do they move the weight slowly to shove it over their head?
> 
> ...


I know you aint ment to lift it slow lol but if its fcuking heavy you will be doing.

Also what I ment was I am really strong in them 3 lifts , only my chest is small and there is nothing I can do about that in 6 weeks.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I know you aint ment to lift it slow lol but if its fcuking heavy you will be doing.
> 
> Also what I ment was I am really strong in them 3 lifts , only my chest is small and there is nothing I can do about that in 6 weeks.


What sort of numbers are you hitting at what bodyweight? I would be interested to see how you do.

I wouldn't worry about your chest - bench pressing properly is less down to the chest than people think, there is an awful lot of technique involved (more so than the other two lifts) to shift maximal weights. Just enjoy yourself which I am sure you will.

We hosted the GPC GB Winter Push and Pull at my gym yesterday - cracking day with some great lifting including a 90kg Junior lifter pulling 320kgs - respect


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> and at least he is competing raw, like a real alpha make would  ...not with all this sh1t that ruined the sport...


It only ruined it for those too weak to use it - or the armchair critics!

Over 6 weeks a s a beginner to PL'ing stick with the main lifts. There's no point trying to get to grips with a westisde split 6 weeks out. It'd takes you months to make it work, and even then you need to know what you are doing.

Just straight forward linear progression increasing the weight upto 2 weeks out then deloading the week before. Add 3-4 assistance exercises per lift and sorted.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> What sort of numbers are you hitting at what bodyweight? I would be interested to see how you do.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your chest - bench pressing properly is less down to the chest than people think, there is an awful lot of technique involved (more so than the other two lifts) to shift maximal weights. Just enjoy yourself which I am sure you will.
> 
> We hosted the GPC GB Winter Push and Pull at my gym yesterday - cracking day with some great lifting including a 90kg Junior lifter pulling 320kgs - respect


my past best lifts where squat 220kg bench 162.5 dead 240 (basically stiff legged due to not knowing how to do them properly lol) at 86kg will be circa 90kg in 6 week.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> What sort of numbers are you hitting at what bodyweight? I would be interested to see how you do.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your chest - bench pressing properly is less down to the chest than people think, there is an awful lot of technique involved (more so than the other two lifts) to shift maximal weights. Just enjoy yourself which I am sure you will.
> 
> We hosted the GPC GB Winter Push and Pull at my gym yesterday - cracking day with some great lifting including a 90kg Junior lifter pulling 320kgs - respect


I saw a vid of that deadlift mate, awesome pull !!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> competitive raw totals for sure @ 93kg weight class. I always think of the deadlift as a push as much as a pull...helps you correct the form and stop lifting with your back...sit in to it more, simple as that.


I just didnt like the bar touching my legs lol so held it away from them, I will be doing under 90kg class


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Well you know to fix that now right??!! You must have it close and tight, and if you don't have socks or trackies on your shins should be scraped up or else you're sacrificing weight to bad form. But if you want to get away from extending too fast (therefore lifting with your back) sit into the deadlift then drive up with your heels, with arms straight, chest out, head up and bar scrapping your shins...if you're doing 240kg raw with bad form you could easily be doing 260kg...I have a 80kg training partner who pulls 250kg all day long, but his form is perfect. I've just moved up from my PB of 220kg in a video I have on here, to 230kg @ 94kg--the video of 220kg was @ 90%--I plan on hitting 250kg in the next 4 months. 275kg in the next 8 months. Plenty of fuel in the tank, and a lot of room for me to get back into proper shape and form. I just wish we had more raw comps at the international level...


 am getting some football socks today cos doing deads 2moz, what fed do you lift with?


----------

